# A BIG HELLO FROM DOWN UNDER!



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey! Welcome to the HF! Have fun posting! I'm from Australia too, I live in Victoria. Where abouts do you live?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

im from brisbane


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the HF. Glad you like it


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

YAY another AUSSIE!!

G'day mate!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

hey, thanks.

Im from Northern Queensland. 
:wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I know I'm super late! (Nothing New)

But welcome, glad to meet you and looking forward to getting to know you better!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Yay another Queenslander too...oh wow! Glad to meet you love-a-hero


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

well hello from a place much colder and far away! Wow what a cool place to live! i hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Hey... n thanks


----------

